# Puppy birth weight and at 8 weeks old



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,

I'm interested to hear your Havanese birth weight and then if you can remember at 8 weeks old.

It seems sometimes puppies from very small litters are bigger at birth and gain more weight while nursing.

Thanks


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's right, and then they are often just average size at full growth.

We probably have a record of a few hundred of those weights, but there is still do absolute correlation to adult size.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been tracking Pixel's weight for the fun of it. I don't have her birth weight, but these are the weights I have:

8 weeks - 3 lbs 7 oz.
11weeks - 4 lbs 7 oz.
14 weeks - 5 lbs 8 oz.
15 weeks - 5 lbs 11 oz.
17 weeks - 6 lbs 10 oz.

Pam thinks she will end up somewhere between 10-11 lbs. Of course, weight is not even part of our standard… just height. 


I only remember one weight on Kodi, and that was his weight when I brought him home, at 11 weeks. He was a bruiser, at 6 lbs, 3 oz.!!! He grew up big too, at the top of the standard… 11 1/2" and 17 lbs of muscle.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pixel weighed 7 ounces at birth.

Birdie 6-1/4.

The boy in that litter, that we planned to keep to start with, weighed 6-3/4 oz. at birth. That's a normally average birth weight, but he grew too large, too fast, and was too large for us to consider keeping for a stud dog. At 8 weeks, he was 4 pounds 15+ ounces, compared to Pixel's 3 pounds 7-1/4 ounces.

You can't go by birth weight as much of any kind of indicator.

8 week weight, along with the size of their bones, is a decent indicator, if the breeder has experience feeling the different range of bone sizes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Pixel weighed 7 ounces at birth.
> 
> Birdie 6-1/4.
> 
> ...


Yes, the boy was cute as the dickens, but he sure was a chunky monkey!!! It will be interesting to hear if he really DOES get that bog, or if it was largely baby fat. He made the others look SKINNY in comparison!!! :laugh:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

We are getting a puppy in a few weeks. I'm just surprised how big he is. There were only 2 in the litter. The mother is 7 lbs. and the father is 9 lbs. Do puppies slow down after they start eating food and start to be more active?


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

*What is his weight now?*



Lisa T. said:


> We are getting a puppy in a few weeks. I'm just surprised how big he is. There were only 2 in the litter. The mother is 7 lbs. and the father is 9 lbs. Do puppies slow down after they start eating food and start to be more active?


Hi Lisa

Just wondering what your puppy's weight and age is now. We too are waiting for our puppy and he was 2.8 pounds at 3 weeks! His mom is 8 pounds and his dad is about 10 pounds....There were only 3 in this litter, and yes, I have heard that sometimes small litters have larger puppies, but you would think this will level out a bit as they get older. Our last Havanese, Kirby, was 17 pounds....tall, dark and handsome, we said....I am hoping this boy is smaller....:smile2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama weighed 1.9 pounds when we first took her to the vet at 10 weeks! Now she weighs 8 pounds. She is the runt of a runt! Photos below taken the day we brought her home (8/11/15, at 9 and a half weeks) and yesterday (3/27/17, at 1 year, 9 months, and three weeks).

And here's a video to show you how little she was at 7 and a half weeks:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f1awbofl2h64n40/4ShamaFollowingTest.MTS?dl=0


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Kirby said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> Just wondering what your puppy's weight and age is now. We too are waiting for our puppy and he was 2.8 pounds at 3 weeks! His mom is 8 pounds and his dad is about 10 pounds....There were only 3 in this litter, and yes, I have heard that sometimes small litters have larger puppies, but you would think this will level out a bit as they get older. Our last Havanese, Kirby, was 17 pounds....tall, dark and handsome, we said....I am hoping this boy is smaller....:smile2:


Rudy definitely slowed down as he got older. He weighed .07 oz at birth and by 8 weeks he weighed 3.05 lbs. He will be two on May 28th and now weighs 9.5 lbs. my breeder predicted he would be around 9-10 lbs and she was right.
I'll try to post pictures.
The one picture was when he was 8 weeks old. He's the dark chocolate Irish Pied.
The other picture was taken this morning.
Sorry the picture is sideways.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Kirby said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> Just wondering what your puppy's weight and age is now. We too are waiting for our puppy and he was 2.8 pounds at 3 weeks! His mom is 8 pounds and his dad is about 10 pounds....There were only 3 in this litter, and yes, I have heard that sometimes small litters have larger puppies, but you would think this will level out a bit as they get older. Our last Havanese, Kirby, was 17 pounds....tall, dark and handsome, we said....I am hoping this boy is smaller....:smile2:





ShamaMama said:


> Shama weighed 1.9 pounds when we first took her to the vet at 10 weeks! Now she weighs 8 pounds. She is the runt of a runt! Photos below taken the day we brought her home (8/11/15, at 9 and a half weeks) and yesterday (3/27/17, at 1 year, 9 months, and three weeks).
> 
> And here's a video to show you how little she was at 7 and a half weeks:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f1awbofl2h64n40/4ShamaFollowingTest.MTS?dl=0


So adorable!!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A friend of mine just had a singleton litter our of a very small bitch. (8 lbs, and chubby at that weight) She just BARELY makes the breed height requirement, though she has her Grand Championship. Pam (a different Pam, not Pam King  ) had another litter at the same time out of a more average sized bitch, but I think there are 5 puppies in that litter. The "little" singleton is a BUTTERBALL!!!. Of course it's hard to judge height at that age, but even in photos, he is noticeably wider than the puppies in the other litter. Both litters have the same sire, and it is REALLY unlikely that that singleton will actually be larger than the others as adults, but he sure sticks out in the crowd now! All that rich mama's milk all for himself! 

And Pam DID try to even out the litters by moving some puppies to the other bitch... She would have NONE of it!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Had to turn Rudy's photo. Such a sweetheart!


----------

